# What cabinet for 12.1 inch (30.8cm) GPU in 5.5k



## Harshverma (Feb 16, 2014)

hey I am planning for a new pc , what cabinet should i buy for enough space for Sapphire 270X Toxic Edition with Tri Cooler , length 12.1 inch or 30.8 cm within 5k (max stretch 5.5k), i will most probably Crossfire after a year.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 16, 2014)

Harshverma said:


> hey I am planning for a new pc , what cabinet should i buy for enough space for Sapphire 270X Toxic Edition with Tri Cooler , length 12.1 inch or 30.8 cm within 5k (max stretch 5.5k), i will most probably Crossfire after a year.



for 5.5k, try for corsair 400r. else cooler master haf 912.


----------



## Harshverma (Feb 16, 2014)

and yes i forget to mention , i would prefer transparent side panel


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 16, 2014)

Harshverma said:


> and yes i forget to mention , i would prefer transparent side panel



Cooler Master HAF 912 Combat with Side Window CPU Cabinet - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------

